# Measuring the Gullet? HELP!



## cmrtoner (Feb 16, 2009)

Are you trying to measure the gullet size or the tree size? The gullet is the channel between the panels of the saddle running from front to back. These can be vary in width from the front to the back of the saddle. The tree size is what is usually dictated in Narrow, Medium, Wide, etc. This is measured between the fork points. Generally I believe, Narrow is 28 cm, medium is 30 cm, wide is 31 cm, and extra-wide is 31 cm. Somewhere on the flaps a # like 28, 28, 30 might be stamped, which would dictate the tree width


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

cmrtoner- Oh yeah. I was thinking of the tree. 

Thank ye for the help. I found the number. =] And I am in luck. It is just the size I needed.


----------



## cmrtoner (Feb 16, 2009)

haha - glad it worked out well


----------

